# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Появляется много спам-рекламы в "неположенных" местах (вконтакте и др. сайты).

## Мария_121121

Добрый день! Несколько дней назад при запуске различных браузеров (Опера, Хром) автоматически открывался сайт Sindex.biz, удалось избавиться вручную удалив файлы с расширением .url в папках браузеров. Однако, появилась другая проблема. Вылезает лишняя реклама на сайте вконтакте (в неположенных местах, например рядом с фотографией или вперемешку с "новостями"), так же и на некоторых других сайтах.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *Мария_121121*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

Удаление вирусов - абсолютно бесплатная услуга на VirusInfo.Info. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## thyrex

Сделайте логи RSIT

----------


## Мария_121121

Спасибо за участие! новое:

----------


## thyrex

C:\Users\Маша\AppData\Roaming\smwdgt удалите

----------


## Мария_121121

Удалила. Но к сожалению, проблема не решилась. Что-то ещё можно предпринять?

Хотя реклама осталась только в браузере Опера, в Хроме все чисто.

----------


## thyrex

Очистите куки и кэш браузеров

Поищите в Опера неизвестные расширения типа Smiles Extension и удалите

----------


## Мария_121121

Большое спасибо за помощь! Все успешно излечено.

----------

